# Eukanuba and Iams Recall



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Proctor & Gamble has issued a press release regarding a voluntary recall they are performing on select Iams and Eukanuba dry dog & cat foods, due to a possibility of Salmonella contamination. Fortunately, according to P&G, there have not yet been any reports of illness due this contamination.

http://www.dogsplanet.net/Very-URGENT-2-major-dogs-food-brands-issue-recall


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

It appears that is a recall from 2013 that is being reposted from what I can find


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

That is from last year.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

No it was just issued again I think yesterday. Let me find link


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Haven't found any yet, perhaps some of the use by dates of November 2014 from the 2013 recall are what's getting passed around


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Hmmm I opened link it says 2013. Why would they repost? A friend of mine also shared it on fb. Weird


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GRluver (Sep 29, 2013)

I just got my boy's food allergy test results back and Iams was one of the foods recommended, when I went to research the food line I ran across multiple comments that were posted within the last 15-20 days stating how ill (vomiting/diarrhea) their pets have become while feeding this. Their may not be an official recall but it was scary enough to steer me away from it.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

oakleysmommy said:


> Hmmm I opened link it says 2013. Why would they repost? A friend of mine also shared it on fb. Weird
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Stuff gets recirculated now and again without looking closer at the dates or confirming at the source, from my perspective it's no harm no foul, I'd rather get a brief rise in my blood pressure as I seek out the factual info than miss a recall that could affect me, I use Eukanuba and am signed up with an account from them that I would hope would alert me soonest but better safe than sorry. IMO I think that's probably a good idea to sign up with whatever food you use website in the hopes of getting timely recall info, worth a couple of spams to me.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

If you look at the image of the list of foods recalled, the Best By dates are Nov 14.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I've asked this question several times and have never been satisfied with the answers. People feed raw chicken to their dogs. A very high percentage of chicken is going to have salmonella bacteria. It's almost guaranteed due to the way poultry is killed and processed. That's why one of the cardinal rules of the restaurant business is to keep raw poultry cold, and away from other foods.
I have read that dogs digestive systems are not susceptible to the salmonella that would make us ill.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Here's a clearer version of the recall in question. Current bags on shelves are use by 2015&2016 dates


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

This is more marketing hype spread by unscrupulous competition.

Uhh, the dead give away that this is old is that Proctor and Gamble no longer owns Iams/Eukanuba/Natura.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Swampcollie said:


> This is more marketing hype spread by unscrupulous competition.
> 
> Uhh, the dead give away that this is old is that Proctor and Gamble no longer owns Iams/Eukanuba/Natura.


You know I actually thought about that for a bit; who benefits by spreading misinformation or at least drawing attention to an old matter. On the other hand it's just as easy for someone to come across old information and share it thinking they are getting the word out and helping other people. I chose to believe the best but you are right, who knows?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

1stGold13 said:


> who benefits by spreading misinformation or at least drawing attention to an old matter.


The people that market pet food. 

They know that the vast majority of the public today only browse news topics and never read far enough to get into the details. They see that a company had a recall and that is what they remember. When somebody recycles the same story, the public sees "ANOTHER RECALL?" from the same company and they start to distrust those products. 

Read through the numerous food threads just on this site alone and see how a single recall influences people. To even suggest multiple recalls will have those folks getting out the tar and feathers. 

The marketing folks use this kind of hype to stir the pot and get people to try other products. Spread misleading denigrating information about your competition and embellish your own to make it seem better than it really is. It's misleading but it sells product. 

These types of maketing practices are why Nestle Purina is suing Blue Buffalo.


----------

